# First Journal :) :)



## m_langlois01 (Jul 19, 2004)

So here I am: a new member of this forum. I decided to start a journal because I am so bored right now.   Not that I am always bored, it's just that I won't work for the next 3 weeks or so (at least, I have a good excuse!)

I will try to post my meal plan for each day and my training schedule. Only three things:

1- I'm a vegan. Eating meat and dairy products makes me  

2- I usually train using high-intensity training, which means that I don't workout more than once a week!

3- Sorry for any mistakes in my following posts. Que voulez-vous, le français est ma langue maternelle!

Right now, I don't have particular goals... just have fun and enjoy life!

Salut, dear friends 

Mathieu


----------



## Paynne (Jul 19, 2004)

m_langlois01 said:
			
		

> 3- Sorry for any mistakes in my following posts. Que voulez-vous, le français est ma langue maternelle!



Actually you type great English if French is your mother tongue.  Good luck on the workout.


----------



## m_langlois01 (Jul 20, 2004)

@Paynne: Thanks! All those trips and student exchanges helped me a lot. As for training, I think bodybuilding is the only sport where failure is good.

Tuesday July 20, 2004

I didn't sleep well last night... I guess I will take a nap in the afternoon, because I need to be ready for summer school tonight  .

Meal plan for today:

1- soy milk, chocolate soy milk, soy yogurt, banana, organic oatbran cereal, juice
2- bean salad, juice
3- salad (tofu, lettuce, tomato, carrots, celery, green pepper, oil, vinegar), apple, vegetable juice, potato
4- almonds & nuts
5- vegetables, fresh fruit, oats

After a 8 month break, I was finally back to weight lift 2 weeks ago: 

*Date*​*Name of exercise*​*Sets*​*Reps*​*Weight (lbs)*​Wednesday July 7, 2004​Dumbbell flyes​1​5​50​Incline presses​1​4​90​Dumbbell pullovers​1​10​35​One-arm dumbbell rows​1​8​40​Deadlifts​1​5​170​Wednesday July 14, 2004​Leg extensions​1​16​100​Squats​1​11​110​Standing calf raises​1​17​160​Sit-ups​1​15​5​

These numbers may not seem very high, but I was doing sport-specific training (for swimming) before I began high-intensity training.

It is so hot and humid here in Montreal. I will definitely go outside and relax under a tree!!


----------



## m_langlois01 (Jul 20, 2004)

I thought my chart would appear as it was in my reply post....

oh well:

Wednesday July 7, 2004
db flyes 1x5x50
incline presses 1x4x90
db pullovers 1x10x35
one-arm db rows 1x8x40
deadlifts 1x5x170

Wednesday July 14, 2004
leg extensions 1x16x100
squats 1x11x110
standing calf raises 1x17x160
sit-ups 1x15x5

(setsXrepsXweight in lbs) My workouts usually last 15 minutes and I use a tempo of 4-2-4 for all exercises.


----------

